# Agouti x Chocolate litter on the way!



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure what will come out. I only know my agoutis parents (self black and PEW) but I'm Soo excited for this litter! 

Someones told me I might get cinnamon? Not sure but hoping for something other than self black and agouti.

Here's the momma! 










And the father!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If mum carries chocolate, you could get cinnamon and more chocs, but otherwise, it'll be agouti and black. And maybe pew, if dad's also a carrier.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like I'm gonna have to wait to breed the females back to dad then. Seems like I have to do that for every litter for veriety! :lol:


----------

